# STO forum registration



## XxAaragonxX (18. Januar 2010)

Hi leute, ich muss anmängeln das die registration auf eurem STO forum nicht wirklich reibungslos funktioniert den ich bekomme jedesmal eine fehlermeldung.

*Die folgenden Fehler traten während der Registrierung auf*

Der "Empfohlen von" Benutzername existiert nicht.
Ich frage mich was das problem ist, den jedesmal wenn ich den benutzernamen eingebe bekomm ich ein grünes häkchen und die Meldung.

"Der Benutzername wird noch nicht verwendet und kann gewählt werden."

Überarbeitet das mal bitte.


----------



## Tikume (18. Januar 2010)

Funktioniert reibungslos, das Problem liegt auf deiner Seite.


Dir ist schon klar dass Du das Feld "Empfohlen von" gar nicht ausfüllen musst? :>


----------



## XxAaragonxX (18. Januar 2010)

Ach ok...es könnte doch alles so einfach sein wenn man ein wenig liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------

